# vote for a show name please???



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey i need a show name for my new horse could you vote wich one you like better? General Calypso Joe, Rev's Cajun Sundancer, Mr. Calypso Cajun, or Crios accapella?? i really need opinions,its almost show season.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I like the seconed and the third one


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the last one, don't know what it means, but i like it lol. has to do with music right?


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i like the last one


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> I like the last one, don't know what it means, but i like it lol. has to do with music right?


 i just came up with that name, i do not acctualy know what it means...lol


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Last one.


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

Crios accapella i really like that name!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

im going with crios accapella then, thanks guys.


----------

